# Оборвалась ось клавиш на Кировском баяне



## kostyuk (15 Сен 2020)

Уважаемые форумчане подскажите пожалуйста, может кто сталкивался с такой бедой. При демонтаже оси 1-2 ряда на Кировском цельнопланочном баяне она оборвалась внутри. Клавишный механизм идентичен Рубиновскому. Подскажите это можно вылечить?


----------



## vev (15 Сен 2020)

kostyuk, 
Форум Мир баяна в помощь... Было там и не раз


----------



## kostyuk (16 Сен 2020)

Перерыл я мир баяна, так ни чего не нашёл


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Сен 2020)

Если серьёзно занимаетесь ремонтом- у Вас есть склад недобитых баянов. Если нет- искать убитый донор за недорого... .


----------



## kostyuk (16 Сен 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Если серьёзно занимаетесь ремонтом- у Вас есть склад недобитых баянов. Если нет- искать убитый донор за недорого... .


Там только с шестого Рубина гриф подойдёт, а у меня такого как раз и нет, есть пятый и седьмой


----------



## Ferrum (8 Ноя 2020)

Здравствуйте. Посмотрю в залежах. есть точно от 302 тулы, и еще какой-то. Если еще актуально - сфоткаю.


----------



## gerborisov (8 Ноя 2020)

Это ж как нужно было тянуть... Вращать нужно при демонтаже. Можно аккуратно протолкнуть другой проволокой, чуть меньшего диаметра или подцепить круглогубцами между клавиш.


----------

